# Awesome CC Tote Bag For Grooming Tools



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, so Leslie got me to buy the CC wooden pin brush (which I love!) and when I was on the CC site I saw this Ringside Tote bag for grooming tools advertised.

Well, I just got it today and it has so many unbelievable nooks and pockets for stroage..I mean I haven't even used 1/3 of the space yet (Hmmm, I wonder if this is a CC marketing ploy to buy more CC products..LOL!)

I can't believe I now have EVERYTHING inside one tote that is clearly visable..it even has a compartment on the bottom that's acccessed by a side zipper.

I'm telling you guys..this grooming tote is AWESOME!









































Here is where I bought it:

http://www.chrissystems.com/ringside_tote_bag.htm


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I wanna see the pics with all your stuff inside! It sounds great!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

That is a great looking tote, Diane! Even if one didn't show, it would be handy to keep all their supplies easily accessible and ready to take to where ever you are going to groom them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> That is a great looking tote, Diane! Even if one didn't show, it would be handy to keep all their supplies easily accessible and ready to take to where ever you are going to groom them.


I agree! I'm a little tired of brushes and combs on the table by the computer and some in the bathroom and sprays on the entertainment unit and cotton balls elsewhere! On one hand it would be nice to have everything all together and on the other I have way too much [email protected]! 

Very nice Diane!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I got one at Target that looks just like that. I really like it alot!! It holds everything I have for the dogs!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Those totes are showing up everywhere. They hit the show vendors about two years ago and I thought it was ingenious, but I have a Husky bag (meant for tools) that is very similar, but square. It is slightly larger and I love it.

Can anyone read a tag or anything on the bag that says who makes it?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimnberly, I'm going to head to Home Depot and look for some of their tool bags, thanks for posting about yours. They are less expensive than the wonderful CC bag, and maybe I can get one that will even hold the Peticure. Thanks.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Someone I do agility with has a sewing or knitting type bag that is polka dots and adorable she uses for her dog as well!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Those totes are showing up everywhere. They hit the show vendors about two years ago and I thought it was ingenious, but I have a Husky bag (meant for tools) that is very similar, but square. It is slightly larger and I love it.
> 
> Can anyone read a tag or anything on the bag that says who makes it?hich I


Kimberly..It's a Chris Christensen tote..and I have to say it's very well constructed (also has a shoulder strap which I put aside for now)

I was using a canvas type tote that I had gotten for free at a local pet store,
but I was always digging for things or knocking stuff off the table.

This tote makes everthing pretty accessable and has an amazing amount of storage...So to me it is well worth the money :tea:


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

I have seen some people use a bag that you can find at stores like "Michael's" in the scrapbook department. They may not be as heavy material as the tool bags but have some cute designs. -Cheryl S-


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I went to Home Depot and found a set of bags. The smaller one is very similar to Diane's from CC, (maybe not quite as perfect pockets,) but I'm thrilled. It is by WorkForce and came in one box, with two bags, for $14 plus tax. I think it was a great deal, and will work very well for me. 

I think it is a little bigger than the CC tote, because I'm pretty sure the Equiss spray bottle Diane has in her tote is the same one I have in mine.

The big bag doesn't have inside pockets, but two rows of pockets on the outside. I think I'll use it for shampoos and dryers, bigger items.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW , Sheri..THAT is a great deal!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I went to Home Depot and found a set of bags. The smaller one is very similar to Diane's from CC, (maybe not quite as perfect pockets,) but I'm thrilled. It is by WorkForce and came in one box, with two bags, for $14 plus tax. I think it was a great deal, and will work very well for me.
> 
> I think it is a little bigger than the CC tote, because I'm pretty sure the Equiss spray bottle Diane has in her tote is the same one I have in mine.
> 
> The big bag doesn't have inside pockets, but two rows of pockets on the outside. I think I'll use it for shampoos and dryers, bigger items.


I know where I'm going this weekend !!! Thanks Sheri.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

DH isn't gonna know _what_ to think when I tell him I need to go shopping at Home Depot ound:


----------

